# Saber, 14 Weeks



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Saber is 14 weeks old! Where has the time gone?

Looking so cute


















She got in here all by herself.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oh my gosh I love the laundry basket one LOL..toooooooo cute!! she is so adorable


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

:wub: :wub: Saber is adorable! She reminds me of a baby Stark!!! :wub: :wub:

The photo of her sitting up staring at you melts my heart! Oh gosh!


----------



## Tammy GSD (Dec 26, 2010)

I love that second one. So tiny and so innocent-looking, staring off to the side like that, lol!


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

cute! they grow up way too fast


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

So pretty. I love her ears


----------



## bnwalker (Aug 7, 2004)

She is such a pretty girl!


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm in love !!!!!!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh what a cute baby you have!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

She is beautiful!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

She still looks so tiny...wait a month and that basket will look tiny!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

She is adorable. My favorite is the first pic. How can you not love an adorable face like that?


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

SOOOO cute!


----------



## djvectrex (Oct 4, 2008)

so so adorable!!! enjoy her cause they grow too fast!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

How pretty!! I love her name too.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

How adorable!


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

omg so cute!!!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

She is a great looking pup....isn't it funny how the arrival of the "K"s make it seem like the time is flying by so fast!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Isn't that the truth! When I was visiting Wildhaus one last time before picking up Karlo, I mentioned that I was probably going to name him that and added, it will be awhile before you get to the K litter...and wow, K's are already here!!!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

W.Oliver said:


> She is a great looking pup....isn't it funny how the arrival of the "K"s make it seem like the time is flying by so fast!!!


Indeed! I am just glad neither of us had to wait


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Bringing home a puppy is quite the experience....for almost two years I had a photo of Falk von den Wolfen on my desktop....which, as you know, your pup looks like her grand dad.....so for the longest time...the pup in my dreams looked exactly like your's!!!...and here I am with a pointy-eared black lab....nothing like I planned, but I wouldn't trade her for the world!!!...although I sure admire your girl!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

W.Oliver said:


> Bringing home a puppy is quite the experience....for almost two years I had a photo of Falk von den Wolfen on my desktop....which, as you know, your pup looks like her grand dad.....so for the longest time...the pup in my dreams looked exactly like your's!!!...and here I am with a pointy-eared black lab....nothing like I planned, but I wouldn't trade her for the world!!!...although I sure admire your girl!


Thank you! I love Falk too, and was crossing my fingers that maybe, just maybe I'd get a dark black & tan. You know, up til a week before I got her I thought I was getting a sable! But the final temp test found me my perfect pup, Saber! And you definitely got your perfect pup too


----------

